# hi all from our vw camper!



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

hi there,
We've got a 1975 bay window camper, and having re-done the interior a month ago and starting our camping expeditions we're getting quite fed up of paying for campsites, so this forum looks ideal from my point of view, and the site gets a big thumbs up! 

Hopefully we'll get a few more outings before the weather turns really bad (instead of just bad!).

I'll no doubt start posting a lot more soon, but for now it's hi from me, Zoe, and my van, Topsy!

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome, know just what you mean about the weather - we got our van beginning of Aug and it seems to have rained ever since.
Still we did get a couple of dry(ish) days weekend just past so fingers crossed for a late summer.


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi topsy75,
A warm welcome and enjoy the crack mate.
what part of the north east are you from?


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

we're based in newton aycliffe (co durham) but we call it mutant aycliffe


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

topsy75 said:


> we're based in newton aycliffe (co durham) but we call it mutant aycliffe



I have been there a few times on the drink many years ago.
It seemed an alright place but i reckon things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome from a fellow VW owner 

Are you going to Vanfest at Malvern this month?


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

the boozers here are still okay ish!!

not doing vanfest this year, though just done gibside gathering with the durham dubbers... might be doing viking though!


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 1, 2008)

I hoping to go to vanfest again this year.

What conversion is your bay?


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Zoe and Topsy - from a former VW owner! Hope to get to drool over your fine motor one of these days!


----------



## lenny (Sep 1, 2008)

Hiya, Topsy and a warm welcome to the site, good to see another North Easterner joining up, How about a North Eastern Meet???


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

i wish it was a fine motor, never gone a whole month without breaking down!! but she's my first vehicle (learned to drive in her but took the test in a corsa) and the whole family love her and forgive her little foibles from blown exhausts to odd rattles and shakes and no heating!

It was a panel van but the windows and roof (devon roof I think) were put in before I got her. I've done the interior meself on very meagre means (£300) so it's not to the purists taste! She's a 6 seater (helps to take a van full of my kids and their mates away) with a two ring hob n grill and as many cupboards as I could fit into her, so it's not luxurious but it does us for now! 

A north east meet eh? Are there a few north east wild campers then?


----------



## Trevor (Sep 1, 2008)

topsy75 said:


> !
> A north east meet eh? Are there a few north east wild campers then?



There are quite a few but not all are members on here or any other site come to think of it.
I have met more northeast wildcampers at places I wildcamp than I have on here its really just a matter of knowing where to go to meet them.


----------



## topsy75 (Sep 1, 2008)

Trevor said:


> There are quite a few but not all are members on here or any other site come to think of it.
> I have met more northeast wildcampers at places I wildcamp than I have on here its really just a matter of knowing where to go to meet them.



that's nice to hear (or read, rather), I'll be lookng for spots to park up at in weardale, so if you know of any...?


----------



## lenny (Sep 1, 2008)

topsy75 said:


> that's nice to hear (or read, rather), I'll be lookng for spots to park up at in weardale, so if you know of any...?



Take a look at this thread,Topsy, hope it helps.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4064


----------

